# Where Can I Get Good Seeds



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

I have access to bagweed seeds.. Yall got White Widow, some kinda rhino, I need somethin wit those names haha... Somethin secure.. Dont need cops or customs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Go to the seedbank section and read.  However, there are no guarantees with regards to cops and customs--you are undertaking an illegal (in most places) activity.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 30, 2008)

* :fly: Head to Amsterdam :watchplant: check out the shops :bong1: pick your favorite 
:farm: grow some, smoke some, smile some :rofl:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

I moved your post to the appropriate forum.  Take a look around and read reviews.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------

